# First Attempt at a planted tank In 65g



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey guys, i've been dabbling with plants in my aquariums over the years, but this time i'm actually trying to pull off a decent planted tank

I'm battling beard algae or some form of it, i bought CAE, instead of SAE by mistake so It's a work in progress..

Most of the plants in here i got from a member, Dewy15. Thanks again

Please give me feedback one way or another, plus i'm always fighting to keep new plants rooted with the parrots, the seem to tear a plant out every night. any input on how to keep em grounded till they root?

The pics are in order, with the last one how it is now.


----------

